# FOOD - AMOUNT AND WHAT TYPE



## mpanigutti (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a 6 month old Havanese - she is eating Fromm Puppy Gold - 1/3 cup twice per day - she is 6.7 lbs.
What food do you recommend and how much?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

follow the directions for the food you are using .


----------

